

An "It Just Works" solution for email overload - skotzko
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/11/taming-email-overload-with-sanebox/

======
dmitrisleonov
I'm obviously a bit biased but this is an excellent article, detailed, well
articulated and actually speaks to the personal experience of the writer.

